# Decent Scales



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Could anyone recommend some decent scales that won't break the bank?

Looked at the Hario & Brewista, quite like the stop watch feature, are they worth the cost?

Cheers


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Only if you have loads of money and nuffing to spend it on.

There are loads of scales that are suitable, cost depends on features but if you only need .x accuracy and a timer then ...

https://www.banggood.com/KS-686-3kg-0_1g-Drip-Coffee-Digital-Scale-with-Timer-Electronic-Digital-Kitchen-Scale-High-Precision-p-1165479.html?rmmds=search

But without timer then amazon is a great place to look at


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@DaveP - do you have any experience with those scales? Gently looking to replace the standard kitchen ones I use for brewing.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

No, but I am trying to find an excuse to buy them.

I have this ones (sans timer) https://www.amazon.co.uk/High-precision-Multifunctional-Back-Lit-Stainless-Batteries/dp/B01JKX4QAC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1505140515&sr=8-2&keywords=scales+0.01g


----------



## ddoyle (Sep 6, 2017)

@DaveP Nice scales from Amazon and according to that page "#1 Best Seller in Barbecue Fireplaces". Very odd Amazon categorisation lol









I have these with a 0.01g accuracy but the 200g limit is annoying. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01JZXRT6A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Tempted to buy those banggood scales with their 3kg limit.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

If .1 accuracy is acceptable to you instead of .01 then the timer ones look great value.

Whats the difference between measuring .1 of a gram or a fraction of it.... the answer is less than an average bean, I personally have no need to be that precise (some do though, lol)


----------



## ddoyle (Sep 6, 2017)

DaveP said:


> If .1 accuracy is acceptable to you instead of .01 then the timer ones look great value.
> 
> Whats the difference between measuring .1 of a gram or a fraction of it.... the answer is less than an average bean, I personally have no need to be that precise (some do though, lol)


Yeah exactly, in hindsight which I had chosen the other model of the scales that I got, it was 0.1g and up to 1kg, then I'd be able to include my cup when I tare the scales.


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

DaveP said:


> Only if you have loads of money and nuffing to spend it on.
> 
> There are loads of scales that are suitable, cost depends on features but if you only need .x accuracy and a timer then ...
> 
> ...


Pretty sure I have seen those on Amazon. Will have a look.

My current scales are too thick and it's difficult to get the cup on the scales under the portafilter. The naked one works fine but my skills aren't good enough to use that yet!


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

DaveP said:


> If .1 accuracy is acceptable to you instead of .01 then the timer ones look great value.
> 
> Whats the difference between measuring .1 of a gram or a fraction of it.... the answer is less than an average bean, I personally have no need to be that precise (some do though, lol)


it gets a bit silly when your accuracy is the bean.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Same scale as the bang good one from Amazon for £10 less, similar delivery period - https://www.amazon.co.uk/niceeshop-Electronic-Digital-Kitchen-Dispaly/dp/B073RZ9HHN/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1505156772&sr=8-3&keywords=digital+scale+timer

Take note that it is quite large front to back if using on an espresso machine.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Great find.... its an offer I couldn't refuse, lol


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for that! Will keep it up my sleeve for when the Brewista's die.


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Dylan said:


> Same scale as the bang good one from Amazon for £10 less, similar delivery period - https://www.amazon.co.uk/niceeshop-Electronic-Digital-Kitchen-Dispaly/dp/B073RZ9HHN/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1505156772&sr=8-3&keywords=digital+scale+timer
> 
> Take note that it is quite large front to back if using on an espresso machine.


Ordered, a bit thicker than my existing scales but im hoping removing the rubber mat will bring it down. Alternatively I will after use the naked Portafilter or an espresso cup. Good price!

Cheers guys.


----------



## gwing (Jul 17, 2017)

ddoyle said:


> Yeah exactly, in hindsight which I had chosen the other model of the scales that I got, it was 0.1g and up to 1kg, then I'd be able to include my cup when I tare the scales.


Yes indeed. I have the 0.1g version of these scales myself. This actually weighs up to 2kg whic allows me to tare a stack of ECM tamper station, portafilter and Norvin's funnel then grind directly into the portafilter and whick, which is all very convenient. My only gripe with it is that just occasionally it seems to lose its way and need resetting and it would be great if it reacted faster so that I could manually dose more accurately rather than user the timer dosing. It has about a one second lag I'd say.


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Well done Dylan ordered mine today free delivery seemed a shame not to .


----------



## rippolaris (Oct 7, 2015)

Aw maaan, nice find!

Do I have some scales? Yes. Do I have various implements capable of timing? Yes.

Therefore, do I *need* some scales with a timer? Probably not, but these look nice and I've got some Amazon vouchers burning a hole in my pocket!

To be fair the 0.01g resolution on my current ones is overkill, and the 500g max can be limiting for pourover + cup. There, that's the new one's justified then!


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Did anybody else order the scales from Amazon the ones Dylan put a link to ? they must be coming from China not had mine yet delivery window is the middle of next month . Just re-read the Amazon bumf and yes they are being delivered from Hong Kong .

https://www.amazon.co.uk/niceeshop-Electronic-Digital-Kitchen-Dispaly/dp/B073RZ9HHN/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1505156772&sr=8-3&keywords=digital+scale+timer


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Django57 said:


> Did anybody else order the scales from Amazon the ones Dylan put a link to ? they must be coming from China not had mine yet delivery window is the middle of next month . Just re-read the Amazon bumf and yes they are being delivered from Hong Kong .
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/niceeshop-Electronic-Digital-Kitchen-Dispaly/dp/B073RZ9HHN/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1505156772&sr=8-3&keywords=digital+scale+timer


Yea, sorry if it wasn't clear in my original post with link - but by 'similar delivery period' I meant similar to Bang Good as we were discussing a link to them, which also take a month.


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

No problem Dylan thanks for posting.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

DaveP said:


> No, but I am trying to find an excuse to buy them.
> 
> I have this ones (sans timer) https://www.amazon.co.uk/High-precision-Multifunctional-Back-Lit-Stainless-Batteries/dp/B01JKX4QAC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1505140515&sr=8-2&keywords=scales+0.01g


My son owns those and still lives with us so I have used them to weigh a single shot. If you want something to weigh down to that sort of level I'd suggest something else might be a good idea. There are some that go up to 100gm and have a calibration weight with them. They might do a better job and don't cost a lot. The usually weigh to 0.01gm but I'd guess that is better than their accuracy unless rather a lot of money is spent.

John

-


----------



## rodderix (Sep 25, 2017)

Great find! Looks like my Brewista Scales but much much more cheaper!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm not happy with a very similar model so thought take a look at a source who is likely to have customers who are rather particular so ordered these after some thought,

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/600g-x-01g-truweigh-backlit

The calibration weight costs more than the scales and vat has to be added so about £20 including postage. ;-) Hope they are some good.

John


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

They arrived this morning. Switched them on and thought oh no as the digits kept changing but left it till they had settled and then pressed tar. Looks like it uses "customer derived initial calibration * " as they have come up 0 when turned on since. Stuck the calibration weight on and it comes out at 500.8gm so left as is. Then tried weighing the *new* pound coins. One comes out at 8.8gm, 2 17.5 as they weigh 8.75gm that's correct.

The tray is a bit shallow compared with some and a fairly tight clip fit when used as a cover. On the photo it tends to look like the buttons and display are on an edge. They aren't. Pity really as it would still be possible to read them if the item covered the scales completely.

I did think don't buy the calibration weight as they probably will be ok from them but then if the coin test didn't work out I'd want to get a calibration weight.

John

-

*  What else could I call it.


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Mine came today agree with ajohn OK for the money, i like not having to fiddle those round flat batteries never seem to last long with me.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Got these delivered today and tbh I think they are a bit shit, in a 'shitter than your average £10 scales' kinda way.

The timer starts on 1 the second the button is pressed, so the time is always one second ahead - very annoying

Is is big - it actually rests OK on my machine with the screen hanging over the front and the weighing platform under the group - however this is pretty ungainly.

I would forgive both the above if it didn't drift. Leave a weight on it for more than a minute or two and the scale slowly drifts upwards. It's feasible that this wouldn't be a problem in the short amount of time it takes to make an espresso but as this is a problem that seems to develop in cheap scales over time in any case I don't trust it not to get worse.

I'll be requesting a refund from Amazon A-Z, based on the stupid timer and drift.

Someone please release a scale for under £40 with a timer attached, please... no silly auto features needed, just a scale (that works) and a timer (that starts at 0)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Anybody want my set of these scales for the price of postage?

Requested a refund via Amazon and the seller didn't bother asking for a return as they are China based.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Anybody want my set of these scales for the price of postage?
> 
> Requested a refund via Amazon and the seller didn't bother asking for a return as they are China based.


Can I take them for my daughter please? She is just starting her coffee journey with my old Gaggia Classic


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Syenitic said:


> Can I take them for my daughter please? She is just starting her coffee journey with my old Gaggia Classic


For sure - they will be too big for the classic drip tray area I think - does that matter?


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Dylan said:


> For sure - they will be too big for the classic drip tray area I think - does that matter?


Well that might be a minor issue I suppose. But I always felt weighing in the beans to be a more important gauge than weighing out where you can, when using the same cups/shot glass, judge the volume of the output quite closely.

She also uses a V60 & Aeropress, so they will certainly be used. She has just started as a trainee barista at a well regarded local - to her - coffee shop, I am sure she will be urged to get used to consistency and process, so I hope the size might be a over-lookable concern as she begins her pro journey.

When / if she upgrades I shall suggest to her that she pays them forward here.

If that is ok, I will be in touch with a PM?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Syenitic said:


> Well that might be a minor issue I suppose. But I always felt weighing in the beans to be a more important gauge than weighing out where you can, when using the same cups/shot glass, judge the volume of the output quite closely.
> 
> She also uses a V60 & Aeropress, so they will certainly be used. She has just started as a trainee barista at a well regarded local - to her - coffee shop, I am sure she will be urged to get used to consistency and process, so I hope the size might be a over-lookable concern as she begins her pro journey.
> 
> ...


Yea of course, drop me a PM and Ill get them packed up for you.


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Dylan said:


> Anybody want my set of these scales for the price of postage?
> 
> Requested a refund via Amazon and the seller didn't bother asking for a return as they are China based.


i bought the same scales and mine are the same, they don't even sit flat. They offered me a £5 refund to keep them and wouldn't arrange collection. Review left accordingly...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Asgard said:


> i bought the same scales and mine are the same, they don't even sit flat. They offered me a £5 refund to keep them and wouldn't arrange collection. Review left accordingly...


If you bought from Amazon then just talk to Amazon directly (they have a live chat) the seller has to pay for return postage if the item is faulty or not as described (which it is) if they don't Amazon will refund you.


----------

